# Warning upsettinmg images.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I cant believe this, its a story sent to my email about a petshop over in Ohio, i just dont believe it 

The PETA Files: Bunnies Drowned at Ohio Petland


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh thats terrible!!! id like 5 mins with that woman, just 5 mins!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Words fail me.

How can someone murder an animal and look so happy about it?


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Thats bloody awful !!! I would like to drown her !!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im in shock in disbelief! What a sick individual who will surely have to answer to God for this! Im disgusted and feel sick to the bottom of my stomack, revolting!


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

That is one of the most dispicable things i have ever seen, some one should inflict the same injury on her then hold her under water till she drowns nasty piece of work.Hope she rots in hell.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

> Elizabeth Carlisle has been charged with animal cruelty and will appear in Akron Municipal Court on August 17th.


Elizabeth Carlisle, Petland Employee, Drowns 2 Rabbits, Takes Pic | NowPublic News Coverage


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

Yep just saw an update she has been charged , and the store concerned has been closed down sounds to me like all these stores should be closed down and the company directors also charged with creulty.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

thats disgusting


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Horrifying  , people who do that are just absolute scum!! just sick awful people :mad5::mad5:


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

Absolutely disgraceful. I don't believe animals should be sold in shops at all. I hope she gets what she deserves, the evil ****.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

OMG i feel sick..........im going outside to cuddle my buns who are racing round the garden with full bellies and the sun on their backs.............wish those other two buns were doing the same 

God i hope she rots in hell.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I have often wondered what happens to older animals in petshops that have passed their "baby" stage. I bet the same happens to loads of animals that shops can not sell - and in this country too not just abroad

I hope the woman in the article and her manager end up in prison and the petshop chain gets fined or closed down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

hmy::cursing: Words fail me!!!


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

I hope the sick  rots in hell for what she has done. Why on earth would somebody do this? I would need less than 5 mins in a room with her :cursing:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have you seen the link on the link you posted Nonnie to the puppyfarms that supply the petstores over there? There are still petshops in this country too that sell puppies and kittens aswel as rabbits etc alot being from these breeding farms watch the video 

Inside a Puppy Mill

http://www.peta.org.uk/factsheet/files/FactsheetDisplay.asp?ID=165

If you want to help sort out this huge problem we have with rabbit cruelty (RSPCA reports they are the most abused pet) and rescues overflowing have a read..

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/appeals/appeal_lobbybetterrabbitcare.asp


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

poor thing, how can she do that to these rabbits in the first place. Shame on her.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

OMG that is disgusting !!!!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

That makes me so angry - i to would also love 5 mins alone with her

Words are actually failing me... well the words that are comming to me i cant actually say on here... the face says it all :cursing:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG that is soo evil


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

kirksandallchins said:


> I have often wondered what happens to older animals in petshops that have passed their "baby" stage. I bet the same happens to loads of animals that shops can not sell - and in this country too not just abroad
> 
> I hope the woman in the article and her manager end up in prison and the petshop chain gets fined or closed down.


I can't say anything for other pet shops but the shop I work in if they get past their "baby" stage (which pretty much never happens) someone from my work takes them in  we NEVER hurt our animals or "discard" our animals (thats a horrible way of putting it i know). I can't really speak for any other pet shops though... we're not all evil like that horrible horrible excuse for a human being.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

shezzy said:


> I can't say anything for other pet shops but the shop I work in if they get past their "baby" stage (which pretty much never happens) someone from my work takes them in  we NEVER hurt our animals or "discard" our animals (thats a horrible way of putting it i know). I can't really speak for any other pet shops though... we're not all evil like that horrible horrible excuse for a human being.


Petshops need tougher regulations on selling livestock and making sure they are responsible. Unfortunately they do have animals they cant sell including ones returned to the store labelled aggressive (unspayed does usually ) They should provide leaflets and sell appropriate size accommodation which i have never seen in any petshops apart from one hutch in PAH. I rescued a dutch doe that had been in PAH adoption centre for months because she was aggressive, i picked her up gave her a cuddle, she was a little grunty but had been obviously building a nest in the corner of the pen bless her. They were glad to get rid of her free, I found her a home she was spayed and is a lovely friendly bun now.

I have no doubt most staff love them and im sure you're great at giving advice but the animals are there to make the store money at the end of the day.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Petshops need tougher regulations on selling livestock and making sure they are responsible. Unfortunately they do have animals they cant sell including ones returned to the store labelled aggressive (unspayed does usually ) They should provide leaflets and sell appropriate size accommodation which i have never seen in any petshops apart from one hutch in PAH. I rescued a dutch doe that had been in PAH adoption centre for months because she was aggressive, i picked her up gave her a cuddle, she was a little grunty but had been obviously building a nest in the corner of the pen bless her. They were glad to get rid of her free, I found her a home she was spayed and is a lovely friendly bun now.
> 
> I have no doubt most staff love them and im sure you're great at giving advice but the animals are there to make the store money at the end of the day.


No dought about it, the company only sell animals to make money, as does every pet shop that sells animals. But I was just meaning my branch that i work at aren't horrible to the animals, we have actually refused to sell people animals on many occaions due to lack of knowlege, not buying approriate accomadation ect. We've even refused to sell a fish to someone because they wanted to put it in a mini geo ut: All i was saying is that not all pet shop assistants are nasty to their animals like that woman was.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

shezzy said:


> No dought about it, the company only sell animals to make money, as does every pet shop that sells animals. But I was just meaning my branch that i work at aren't horrible to the animals, we have actually refused to sell people animals on many occaions due to lack of knowlege, not buying approriate accomadation ect. We've even refused to sell a fish to someone because they wanted to put it in a mini geo ut: All i was saying is that not all pet shop assistants are nasty to their animals like that woman was.


Im sure she didnt mean it like that, i know most people that work it pet shops do it to be near animals. Thats good that you refuse to sell to people that clearly dont know what they are doing, theres enough of them around, i couldnt work in a petshop id bring them all home!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im so tired just tried to sleep and all I kept seeing when I closed my eyes was this evil girl holding bunnies! I still cant understand how anyone could be so evil and be so happy about it! Its just not human!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

crofty said:


> Im sure she didnt mean it like that, i know most people that work it pet shops do it to be near animals. Thats good that you refuse to sell to people that clearly dont know what they are doing, theres enough of them around, i couldnt work in a petshop id bring them all home!


I know !!! I got my bunny from there and my hamster. So many come in and its just like ahhh, you just wanna bring them all home because you know they'll be cared for propperly that way  Im actually not enjoying my work ATM but that a whole other subject lol 
Anyway sorry if I seemed snippy, its just difficult to say what you wanna say sometimes with out seeming snippy. Sorry if I came accross that way


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

umber said:


> Im so tired just tried to sleep and all I kept seeing when I closed my eyes was this evil girl holding bunnies! I still cant understand how anyone could be so evil and be so happy about it! Its just not human!


She isn't human. Shes just a horrible horrible creature who obvously doesnt have a heart


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

shezzy said:


> She isn't human. Shes just a horrible horrible creature who obvously doesnt have a heart


agreed! id like to boil her!


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

frags said:


> agreed! id like to boil her!


Yeah !!  i honestly cant get over it. How someone can look so happy when they've done that.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

That's horrible..... I just can't understand why or what would posess someone to do something like that? What did those poor, poor rabbits do to deserve that treatment?


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is absolutely horrendous  

They should shut down. Also Facebook should have some sort of warning for allowing pictures like that to be broadcast.

That discusting human being should be locked away. Harsh, maybe, deserves it, definately. :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> That is absolutely horrendous
> 
> They should shut down. Also Facebook should have some sort of warning for allowing pictures like that to be broadcast.
> 
> That discusting human being should be locked away. Harsh, maybe, deserves it, definately. :cursing: :cursing:


Thats not harsh enough. She should get done to her exactly what she done to those poor bunnys.


----------

